# Wooly Babies!



## wooly_queen (Apr 30, 2010)

My first woolies of the year.  This is Kira's (Breezy's, my own doe) first litter. She was bred to Furry Treasure's Peak. She had 5 and all are alive. Woot!

She is black and Peak is a chestnut...I got no blacks! PRAISE GOD! 4 are chesnut and one is...grayish. lol It has a pink belly/ears too. So it can either be a blue otter, squrriel...or...opal? There is like one of each of those three in the 3rd gen. on Peak's pedigree. Those are the only ones that I could even guess would be grey right now.

*Here are pictures of it. Got a guess?*











*Here is one of the chestnut kits.*










*Here they are in the box together.*


----------



## massie777 (Apr 30, 2010)

awww, they are very cute. Not sure on the color though. Im not really good with color but will be cool to find out once it starts getting hair.


----------



## mistyjr (May 16, 2010)

Are these the babies that you told me about!! We need newer pictures of them! They are 2 weeks old! Chop, Chop! :hyper::raspberry::camera:camera


----------



## wooly_queen (May 16, 2010)

Here ya go!


----------



## mistyjr (May 16, 2010)

:surrender:inlove:anic::bow


----------



## wooly_queen (May 16, 2010)

lol

Glad you like them


----------



## countrybuns (May 16, 2010)

Too cute!


----------



## missyscove (May 16, 2010)

Eeeeee

Adorable!


----------



## Jashaira (May 16, 2010)

Too cute. My doe turns 6 mo next month I can not wait for wooly babies they are too cute.


----------



## wooly_queen (May 23, 2010)

They are so cute now!!! lol I have some pictures, but I have to go look for the card reader so that I can put them on the computer! XD

I did decide on names though! I also know all their genders too!

Blue (still thinking it's a blue! lol) - Breezy's She Paints Me Blue - buck

Black - Breezy's Yoshiko - doe

Chesnut 1 - Breezy's Otani - buck

Chesnut 2 - Breezy's Ihana - doe

Chesnut 3 - Breezy's Tohru - doe


----------



## mistyjr (May 23, 2010)

:grumpyssd::lookaround:cry2 So, I guess no trade then!


----------



## wooly_queen (May 23, 2010)

lol You never know! I am still iffy about it... When I am in Midland next weekend I am going to bring a bunch of pictures to my friend Cathie and her daughter and see if they can help me decide what he is. 

How about the chesnut buck? lol I might sell him... XD It's so hard to choose who to keep and sell!!! Ah!


----------



## mistyjr (May 23, 2010)

I dont want to hurt your feelings.. But I dont like the chestnut color.. I have the chestnut lionhead. That I want to get rid of. I just dont like the color..


----------



## mistyjr (May 23, 2010)

but anyways.. I have posted about the haralqiun baby in my thread., But I havent done any recent pictures.. They are getting soo furry. And cute as heck


----------



## wooly_queen (May 23, 2010)

Hahaha! That stinks...it's one of my favorites! I love all agouti colors.  They're getting a lot more popular in the wooly world now.

Hhhhmmmmzzzzz...maybe I'll just have to pay for him! lol I don't have any seniors I want to sell right now either...they all have a place here... poo.


----------



## mistyjr (May 23, 2010)

Yeah,, I love all rabbits, But I dont really like the soild colors.. But you know in my shed is mosty all a soild colors. That is funny!


----------



## mistyjr (May 23, 2010)

Just maybe when they are about 6-8 weeks old and you get pictures of them. I might like them..


----------



## wooly_queen (May 23, 2010)

His daddy is so adorable, he looks like him already...maybe you'll fall in love with his face and forget his color. lol


----------



## mistyjr (May 23, 2010)

Yeah! You never know!


----------



## mistyjr (May 23, 2010)

I have just noticed that you said you had no black,, lol
Well, It looks like you have one..


----------



## wooly_queen (May 23, 2010)

I think I posted it somewhere in there that one ended up being a black.  It's hard to remember who I tell. I post pictures in lots of places. lol


----------



## mistyjr (May 23, 2010)

yeah!


----------



## wooly_queen (May 23, 2010)

Here are the more recent pictures! 





Ihana




Blue, Yoshiko, Otani




Tohru




Yoshiko




Blue, Ihana, Yoshiko & Tohru (in the back), Otani




Ihana, Otani, Tohru



Yoshiko & Ihana


----------



## mistyjr (May 23, 2010)

Oh Wow! They are cute!!! :inlove::big kiss:
But what you do too tell them apart?


----------



## wooly_queen (May 23, 2010)

They all have different shapes to their heads. lol Plus Tohru is smaller than Ihana and Otani. Sometimes I do get the other two confused, but I just check to see which is the boy and which is the girl.


----------



## mistyjr (May 23, 2010)

ahh!


----------



## mistyjr (May 24, 2010)

hay, hay.. I seen your comment on my website..Yes, I need a newer picture of Finch, But I dont know how to pose my rabbits, Nobody never taught me not even my stinking aunt that haves all these stinking rabbits. And when I went to the last rabbit show. I had 2 other wooly breeders look at her and they told me that Finch's body to way to long. So I dont know... :sigh


----------



## wooly_queen (May 24, 2010)

Yeah, I figured she would have a long body. So you need a buck that is really short. Its not that hard to pose them.  Sometimes they jsut do it on their own.

You must come to Midland!!! I could show you so many nice rabbits there. XD XD 

Woolies:




















OR you might have to hold her head still like this. lol


----------



## mistyjr (May 24, 2010)

I try to hold her head and she goes FLAT!!! lol
I really like your woolies, exspieally the broken 
The last one is pretty too..


----------



## wooly_queen (May 24, 2010)

Well...COME TO MIDLAND... and I'll teach ya! lol

And thank you


----------



## mistyjr (May 24, 2010)

You are very welcome...:biggrin::hugsquish: I wish I can go to Midland but its 2 hrs away.:grumpy


----------



## wooly_queen (May 24, 2010)

It's 2 hours away from me too! lol I always have to drive that far for shows.


----------



## mistyjr (May 24, 2010)

How's the weather up there??

How do you keep you bun's cool?? I had frozen bottles in with my bun's and Finch was the only one that was laying on it.


----------



## wooly_queen (May 24, 2010)

It's been like 80 degrees for the last few days! BLEH! I gave them water 3 times yesterday! I need a big extenstion cord to reach outside so I can put one of those rotating fans out there. lol

I haven't give them water bottles to lay on yet. I need a lot.  So I must save up.


----------



## mistyjr (May 24, 2010)

Yes! hehe


----------



## wooly_queen (May 26, 2010)

Got some more recent pictures of them. 

Yoshi





Tohru





Otani





Ihana





She Paints Me Blue


----------



## mistyjr (May 26, 2010)

Oh My!! They are getting cutier!!! Love them!! It looks like you have 2 different color chestnuts??


----------



## wooly_queen (May 26, 2010)

Hhhhmmm... It might just be the light. Or Tohru could be just a little darker than the other 2. It happens. lol


----------



## mistyjr (May 26, 2010)

:hearts::heartbeat::big kiss::inlove::hearts:bouquet::nod:whistling:mail2: I want a boy! :biggrin::nasty::surrender:yahoo::embarrassed:


----------



## wooly_queen (May 26, 2010)

Does that mean Otani catches your eye? lol Or even Blue? I think I want to keep both! XD XD Isn't that terrible!!! ullhair:

But seriously, if you want a breeding from either of them to Finch when they are older, I will do it. :embarrassed: Or heck, even one of my older bucks right now. I have a black, a chesnut, and a broken chesnut. lol I'm feeling generous.


----------



## mistyjr (May 26, 2010)

I can also just do a breeding with her not even get a rabbit from ya?? If that is okay with you...


----------



## wooly_queen (May 26, 2010)

That's what I ment! lol

That way you still have the space.


----------



## mistyjr (May 26, 2010)

Yeah! We can do that!! That would be better anyways because i only got 2 cages left open at the moment.. And I got upcoming litter's coming also.. And when i rebred the wooly to yours i will have to keep a baby... I do the same thing with my Rex doe.. I dont have a buck but my other aunt lives by me does and i use her beck for stud...


----------



## wooly_queen (Jun 8, 2010)

Took some new pictures of the wooly babers today. They DO NOT keep still...my Lord. Only Otani and Blue would stay...the girls are crazy! lol

She Paints Me Blue











Yoshiko (Yoshi)





Otani





Tohru









Ihana





And here are some pictures of the peonies in our front yard. Some ants are making homes in them. lol
















Random flower with a daddy long legs.


----------



## Spot (Jun 8, 2010)

The flowers are very pretty.The rabbits are sooooooo cute!!!Where did you get the rabbit paint?I wanna paint my rabbit!


----------



## mistyjr (Jun 8, 2010)

Briana,, They are getting so big and cute as heck,, I want them all


----------



## wooly_queen (Jun 8, 2010)

They have like doubled in size since the last time I posted pictures. lol They are all so sweet!


----------



## mistyjr (Jun 8, 2010)

They do dont they!


----------



## mistyjr (Jun 29, 2010)

I NEED PICTURES!!! :biggrin:arty0002::camera:camera


----------



## wooly_queen (Jun 29, 2010)

lol They look like poo right now. =P Hopefully soon though.


----------

